# Outras efemérides meteorológicas nos últimos 30 anos



## ciclonico (23 Ago 2008 às 15:51)

Além das efemérides meteorológicas relembradas neste forum, outras que ocorreram em Portugal nos últimos 30 anos que eu testemunhei presencialmente ou por notícias no momento, que poderão investigar mais em pormenor:

1 - Fortes temporais entre os dias 15 de Fevereiro e 3 de Março de 1978: cheias nos principais rios a 1 de Março .

2 - Fortes temporais  a 11 e a 27 de Dezembro de 1978: rajadas máximas de vento atingem os 156km/h no dia 11; graves estragos em habitações e mar avança por toda a costa ocidental. Dezembro de 1978 mantém até hoje o recorde mensal de precipitação alguma vez registado em Porto (Pedras Rubras) - 564mm. O famoso Dezembro de 2000 ficou-se pelos 437mm.

3 - Fortes temporais  em Fevereiro de 1979: entre os dias 1 e 15 passam por Portugal 12 sistemas frontais. No dia 12, principais rios registam cheias graves. No dia 14, rajada máxima de vento atinge os 140 km/h no Porto e o mar avança por toda a costa ocidental.

4 - Seca (e frio) do inverno 1980/1981: uma das mais graves secas invernais registadas até então em Portugal: em Janeiro cai apenas um total de 2,5mm no Porto Pedras Rubras.

5 - Onda de calor  de Junho de 1981: no dia 14, Porto (Pedras Rubras) chegou aos 38ºC de máxima e não desceu de 22ºC; Beja chegou aos 41ºC no dia 12 e a 43ºC nos dias 13 e 14.

6- Forte temporal  entre os dias 6 e 8 de Novembro de 1982. 

7 - Cheias  de Novembro de 1983 na região de Lisboa, e em geral em todo o sul do país: em 24 horas (entre os dias 19 e 20) registaram-se na estação Lisboa (Portela) 119mm.

8 - Ciclone tropical Hortência (já como extratropical)  em Outubro de 1984: no dia 4, velocidade máxima de vento prolongado atinge os 40 km/h no Porto (Pedras Rubras).

9 - Ciclone tropical Klaus (já como extratropical)  em Novembro de 1984: entre os dias 15 e 16, contudo não se registam valores dignos de referência. 

10 - Chuvas intensas  no Minho em Setembro de 1986: entre os dias 14 e 15 caem mais de 100m em Viana do Castelo.

11- Vaga de frio  e queda de neve o litoral norte em Janeiro de 1987: cai neve em todo o litoral norte entre Caminha e Ovar nas manhãs dos dia 14 e 15. Porto atinge os -3ºC na manhã de 14 e não sobe além dos 4,6ºC de máxima. Nesse mesmo dia, Viana do Castelo não ultrapassaria os 2,2ºC. Foi a última vez que a cidade do Porto viu cair neve.  

12 - Forte temporal  nos dias 14 e 15 de Outubro de 1987 provoca 4 mortos em Portugal. Um dia depois (a 16), a mesma depressão iria provocar o caos e dezenas de mortos no sul da Grã-Bretanha, assim como fortes críticas aos serviços meteorológicos britânicos.

13 - Seca do inverno de 1988/1989.

14 - Secas dos invernos 1991/1992 (uma das mais graves que Portugal conheceu), de 1992/1993 e de 1993/1994 (menos intensas).


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Dez 2008 às 12:07)

ciclonico disse:


> 2 - Fortes temporais  a 11 e a 27 de Dezembro de 1978: rajadas máximas de vento atingem os 156km/h no dia 11; graves estragos em habitações e mar avança por toda a costa ocidental. Dezembro de 1978 mantém até hoje o recorde mensal de precipitação alguma vez registado em Porto (Pedras Rubras) - 564mm. O famoso Dezembro de 2000 ficou-se pelos 437mm.



Lembro-me bem desse dia 11 de Dezembro de 1978.
O maior temporal de vento que assisti em toda a minha vida 







[/URL][/IMG]

E lembro-me que nessa madrugada para terem uma ideia e para quem conhece Leça da Palmeira o mar alcançou o restaurante "Garrafão".
Faz hoje 30 anos.
Mas aquele Dezembro foi todo ele memorável.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Dez 2008 às 02:05)

E enquanto este Natal vai ser seco no Luso Rectângulo Continental,
outros houve que a história nos diz de suas esmagadoras diferenças:
o de 1995 foi, sobretudo no norte e centro ,um Natal de grandes precipitações
com inundações várias (o rio Leça teve uma das suas maiores cheias de sempre).
Aqui fica a capa do "público" do dia de Natal de 1995:
A foto é da baixa de Águeda.


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Dez 2008 às 14:07)

A passagem de ano de 1996 tinha outros contornos, outras especificidades.
De facto, a nossa memória por vezes é curta e se não são os documentos a reavivá-la tudo se esvai como que um esvoaçar de libelinha.
Há 12 anos a Europa dos Urales à P.Ibérica  tremia de frio nesta altura do ano:






[/URL][/IMG]

A manchete  do jornal "Público" dessa altura punha em destaque esse facto.
As páginas interiores também davam imensa relevância dessa Europa que se encontrava gelada:






[/URL][/IMG]

Outros tempos que neste ano já não se repetem.Pelo menos na mesma altura do ano.
Já agora o respectivo mapazito da ordem até para compararmos com o que hoje  vai acontecendo:






[/URL][/IMG]


Logo à noite, um dos 12 desejos nas 12 passas recorrentes aquando das 12 badaladas reverterá  necessariamente para que este Inverno possa trazer qualquer coisa do género até nós. Sem mortes, claro...


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2008 às 14:38)

Foi fantástico esse episódio. Apesar de na vila de Melgaço ter-se registado apenas queda ligeira de neve no dia 2, o que mais marcou foi a queda generalizada de neve a partir dos 400 metros com praticamente metade das freguesias do concelho com acessos cortados. E o frio esse nem se fala era mesmo muito intenso, as estradas na montanha tinham neve e por baixo da neve uma camada de gelo como nunca mais tornei a ver.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

Na noite de 2 para 3 de Janeiro de 1997 a cota de neve aqui por Paços de Ferreira andou pelos 250 metros (aliás o ponto mais baixo do concelho) tendo,  a partir sensivelmente dos 300 metros, caído uma boa camada de neve - pelas 8 da manhã já não nevava e desloquei-me com dificuldade pois a camada teria uns bons 15 cm. Só lá pelas 11h é que a situação acalmou e com céu limpo e um sol quente a brilhar a neve derreteu na cota dos 300 metros. A 500 mts a neve ainda ficou alguns dias.
Foi o último episódio de neve "farta" até hoje. Apesar disso já por cá nevou algumas vezes mas sempre curtos episódios de 5-30 minutos mas sem ficar um manto branco para além de minutos.


----------



## psm (1 Jan 2009 às 20:04)

Venho aqui lembrar o que me levou a gostar da meteorologia, tem tudo a ver com o que aconteceu à  30 anos, teve haver com os temporais de mar que aconteceram em 1979. Lembro-me da minha mãe me levar pelo paredão do Estoril e ver todos os bares da linha terem sidos destruidos, e sem nada lá dentro só destroços, e do de passar na marginal, e na zona de Oeiras, onde está o Mcdonals(quem conhece) de estar lá um barco de pesca enfiado onde ele se situa, e a marginal ter estado condicionada variadas vezes, e foi a partir dai que me interessei pela meteorologia e em especial com tudo que tivesse relacionado com mar.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (2 Jan 2009 às 03:15)

bem, nao me lembro de nenhum dos descritos, tambem nao era nascido quando muitos aconteceram. Eu lembro-me so da vaga de calor de 2003, e de nevar onde vivo em 2000 e picos (nao me lembro bem do ano).


----------



## Fil (2 Jan 2009 às 03:50)

nimboestrato disse:


> A manchete  do jornal "Público" dessa altura punha em destaque esse facto.
> As páginas interiores também davam imensa relevância dessa Europa que se encontrava gelada:
> 
> Outros tempos que neste ano já não se repetem.Pelo menos na mesma altura do ano.



Não tens jornais dos dias 9 ou 10 de Janeiro de 1997?


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

Fil disse:


> Não tens jornais dos dias 9 ou 10 de Janeiro de 1997?



Por acaso , tenho sim senhor.
Estava à espera que chegassem esses mesmos dias de 2009 (prá semana)para postar aqui .
Mas dada a tua curiosidade anteciparei o post.
Agora tenho que me ausentar, mas assim que possa está prometido umas fotos dos jornais desses dois memoráveis dias por terras transmontanas e não só.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

nimboestrato disse:


> ... desses dois memoráveis dias por terras transmontanas e não só.



Não sem antes lembrar que precisamente há 11 anos atrás , 02.01.97, apenas uma semana antes desses dias, a realidade era esta:






[/URL][/IMG]

A capa do "Público" do dia 3 ,dia seguinte,  era deveras elucidativa:






[/URL][/IMG]

E guardado estava ainda o bocado para uma semana depois.
Há Janeiros inesquecíveis ...


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

nimboestrato disse:


> A capa do "Público" do dia 3 ,dia seguinte, era deveras elucidativa:



*Nimboestrato*, sabes-me dizer o local onde a foto da capa do jornal acima foi tirada? 

É que nunca tinha visto nevar assim no Interior de Portugal


----------



## Iceberg (4 Jan 2009 às 18:11)

Que belas recordações, Nimboestrato ... 

Acho que todos nós, amantes da meteo, e em particular da neve, deveríamos na nossa vida, ter direito a viver o "nosso" nevão.

Felizmente, e por um acaso da natureza, fui obrigado a passar essa passagem de ano no Planalto Mirandês, sozinho, na casa dos meus pais.

Lembro-me que poucos dias antes, já havia gelo em algins locais, mas curiosamente, na noite de pssagem de ano desloquei-me a Miranda do Douro (sede do concelho) e a noite até estava relativamente pouco fria. No dia 1 ou 2 (já não me recordo), tinha os sacos feitos para ir embora de carro para o Porto, quando, por uma caso, liguei a televisão á hora de almoço e estavam a informar que a neve caía intensamente nos locais habituais, estando o IP4 cortado em alguns troços.

Telefonei aos meus pais no Porto, e achei melhor não iniciar a viagem nesse dia ... foi uma das melhores decisões da minha vida 

Essa decisão permitiu-me conteplar o meu maior nevão até hoje, in loco, isolado em casa e sem electricidade.

Nesse dia 2, enquanto já nevava em muitos locais, no Planalto Mirandês apenas chovia com intensidade até que pelas 15h00, a chuva transformou-se em neve, flocos grandes, muitos, serenos, sem vento, apenas nevando e o céu cor da neve, acumulando uma espessura de +/- 10cm rapidamente.

De noite a luza falhou, e uma das imagens que ficam é ver os clarões roxos refectidos no céu, reflexo do colapso das linhas de alta tensão, que entravam em curto-circuito. Vi inclusivamente num poste da aldeia onde estava, uma explosão de faíscas que se precipitavam no solo nevado.

Em pleno nevão, mas ainda pelas 19h00, atravessei toda a vila a pé, para ir a um café telefonar aos meus pais, completamente excitado, contando o que estava a acontecer. (ainda não havia, ou eu ainda não tinha, telemóvel).

Guardo com muito orgulho muitas bonitas fotografias desse dia e do dia seguinte, em máquina não digital. 

Na manhã seguinte, a neve continuava, mas já acompnhada por vento e com flocos tipo chuva miudinha. À hora do almoço, tudo parou, e os primeiros raios de sol fizeram revelar uma paisagem branca por terras de MIranda e arredores. Peguei no carro e dei uma volta por aquelas terras: foi maravilhoso!

Nas noites seguintes, o gelo tudo congelou (a tal camada de gelo por baixo da neve que o Minho refere no seu post) e a temperatura desceu por ali aos -11º (não estou a exagerar, acreditem). Lembro-me de ir ao café de carro e quando voltar ser difícil abrir a porta, por literalmente ter congelado.

Para entar em casa, tinha de ser acrobata, para conseguir subir as esacdas, agarrado ao corrimão, sem cair na neve gelada. Dias memoráveis !

As televisões diariamente reportavam o gelo siberiando que afectava a Europa, e uma imagem que me fica, era os Telejornais abrirem com as imagens da neve em TRás -os-Montes, falando em aldeias isoladas, estando eu no centro do acontecimento. Recordo-me de uma reportagem do Carlos Daniel (RTP) no alto do Marão, em que ele encerra dizendo: aqui do Marão, nos Pirenéus Portugueses, para a RTP. 

Depois de já estar no Porto, passados alguns dias (7/8 Janeiro), recordo-me de falar com  meu tio em terras de MIranda e ele em dizer que nesses dias, novo nevão tinha voltado a cair, e maior que o anterior! 

Os brigantinos (Dan? Fil?) devem recordar-se muito bem desses dias gloriosos de neve me terras transmontanas.

O outro episódio que me marcou, e que também tive a oportunidade de viver "in loco, pois nessa altura vivia no Porto, foi o celebre 14/01/1987, com a neve a cair com razoável intensidade na cidade do Porto.

Belos tempos, que deixam saudade !


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Jan 2009 às 03:56)

Iceberg disse:


> Que belas recordações, Nimboestrato ...
> 
> Acho que todos nós, amantes da meteo, e em particular da neve, deveríamos na nossa vida, ter direito a viver o "nosso" nevão.



Que sorte a tua estares na hora exacta e no local certo...
E se tivésses permanecido mais uns dias teria sido o teu euro-milhões.
O Fil e o Dan sabem bem como foram esses 1ºs dias desse memorável Janeiro...
Quanto ao célebre 14.01.87 da neve consistente no Porto, apenas um exercício de imaginação de quem ainda não tem sono:
-Apenas oito dias antes  , vivíamos calma e tranquilamente nas "calmarias sub-tropicais:






[/URL][/IMG]

A 14 desse Janeiro, apenas 7 dias depois  tudo se alterava, tudo era abrupto na mudança, tudo  se precipitava para desenlaces  extremos:






[/URL][/IMG]

Caía "folheca" ,consistente .Era assim que  o meu Pai  chamava à neve misturada com alguma chuva que abraçou o Porto nesse dia.
Mas depois ao viajarmos juntos  por arredores bem próximos (Valongo, por exemplo) vimos o branco pousado nas árvores e no chão de lugares sombrios.
Acabávamos por ter  trazido  naquele dia o Marão e o Gerêz de tantas incursões para a nossa Terra Natal...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jan 2009 às 11:09)

Fil disse:


> Não tens jornais dos dias 9 ou 10 de Janeiro de 1997?



Só agora descobri este "Publico" do dia 09.
A capa tinha esta chamada de 1ª página






[/URL][/IMG]

Depois as páginas 2 e 3 são  totalmente preenchidas com o evento.
A pag. 2 reza assim:






[/URL][/IMG]


Um detalhe dessa mesma pag.2:






[/URL][/IMG]


E por fim algum detalhe na  pagina 3:






[/URL][/IMG]


Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos mas já dá para ter uma ideia como foi aquele janeiro de 1997...
Há Janeiros assim ...
Quanto à origem da foto do nevão do dia 3 que faz capa no mesmo jornal não faço ideia onde terá sido tirada...
Venham pois, mais eventos destes que estaremos cá para os registar...


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

Belos registos, Nimboestrato   

Não tinha conhecimento de nada disto 

P.S.: A página 3 é a melhor... "Anticiclone dos Açores emigrou"


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Obrigado Nimboestrato

Dias memoráveis esses, algum dia haveremos de ter um nevão igual.


----------



## Iceberg (9 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Depois de Porto, 14/01/1987 ...

Depois de Planalto Mirandês, 02/01/1997 ... 

Agora, Braga, hoje 09/01/2009 ...

Afinal, Nimboestrato, parece que sempre me saiu o Euromilhões ...


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

Iceberg disse:


> Depois de Porto, 14/01/1987 ...
> 
> Depois de Planalto Mirandês, 02/01/1997 ...
> 
> ...





Pois...pois...Grande Sortalhudo...
Neste dia ,que vai ser grande efeméride daqui a uns anos,
ainda tive que me deslocar uns longínquos 15 Km do Porto para viver um grande Nevão no "Picus Baltar" , algures entre o "picus Valongo" e o "Picus Penafiel".
Foi uma maçada....


----------

